# Purchasing and renovating '50's bungalow



## The Bunny (2 Apr 2012)

Hi
I'm clueless when it come to this......

Interested in purchasing a 1950's bungalow, I know it will need considerable work including an extension and regig of the layout to suit young family.  You get it the ideal, cooking, eating, living and playing, in the one big airy room the sun streaming in and everything it is place   ( we can all dream!).  

But how do I work out what it will all cost, bearing in mind I have to budget for what I can afford to buy it for along with all the work.

Can a bring an architect to a viewing to get ideas, will they give me a rough idea of cost and ideas with full detailed drawings, what are they likely to charge to do that? 

As I said clueless so any advice will be warmly received. 

TIA


----------



## lowCO2design (2 Apr 2012)

at your stage of 'interested in purchasing', maybe a Quantity surveyor(QS) would be best, an arch can also consider and perhaps just prepare a list of the works required but costings is in a QS's job description. 

to prepare 'full detailed drawings' may be an expense option for you at this stage, what if potentially you don't purchase the house? maybe you could ask an arch to give you a sketch/rough outline spec list for the qs, and keep the costs down for yourself.

If it were me (an arch tech) I'd probably just charge an hourly rate and walk to house, take your requirements on board, and email a list of works to a Qs expecting a 'rough' figure for purchase considerations only

perhaps plan this purchase on minimum figures from a 1000€ per msq for the extension and anywhere from 500€ per msq for the existing upgrade - a very very 'rough idea of cost' as requested 

I would also suggest that a good arch may be able to alter the internal layouts reducing your need for an extension and that whoever you get should be BER or Passive house qualified, as everything form the heating system to external wall insulation will probably need to be considered. but as suggested above maybe at this stage a simple list of these possible expenses is all you should look for

best of luck


----------



## tras (3 Apr 2012)

We're just in the process of doing the same (works about to start any day if the bank will ever move!) We brought an architect in to do a v rough sketch and then brought in a friend of ours who is a builder to give us a rough idea of price. We have since worked out detailed drawings and pulled back on spec after getting back the tenders!  But hopefully we'll get going soon to live and tell the tale (in our bright and airy openplan living area!)


----------

